# frigidaire Side by side, freezer cold but fridge isn't



## Nickyglazier (May 16, 2012)

From what I'm reading everywhere that it sounds like the evaporator fan. We took the panel out of the inside of the freezer and can see the coils and a fan down at the bottom.. The coils are full of frost and the fan is blowing.. I don't really understand how their is so much frost as we just bought the fridge used about a week ago. Question is If the fan is blowing, is their maybe a differant fan? The fridge is a u2 frigidaire pure source plus..


----------



## jeff1 (May 16, 2012)

Hi,



> The fridge is a u2 frigidaire pure source plus..



Model#?
http://www.applianceaid.com/model.html Some model# helps.



> We took the panel out of the inside of the freezer and can see the coils and a fan down at the bottom.. The coils are full of frost and the fan is blowing..



If the evaporator fan motor is running, then I doubt that is the problem.
How frosted are the evaporator coils? All evenly frosted with a thin layer, plugged up with frost, 1/2 frosted and 1/2 bare, etc?

http://www.applianceaid.com/frig_notcold.html

jeff.


----------



## Nickyglazier (May 17, 2012)

There is very thick frost on the lower half and just light frost on the top.. Its all white though... And I didn't mean to write u2 frigedaire it was supposed to say 02..


----------



## woodchuck (May 17, 2012)

Sounds like one of your defrost heaters is bad. Melt all the frost with a hair dryer and inspect the heater where frost is thickest. Probably burned out. will be black on the glass tube. System should cool for a week or two after you melt the frost  giving you time to order and install new heater.


----------



## Nickyglazier (May 17, 2012)

I didnt see anything that looked like a heater.. O a bulb.. I'll have to take a closer look, their is something that looks kinda like a thermostat?


----------



## jeff1 (May 17, 2012)

> And I didn't mean to write u2 frigedaire it was supposed to say 02..



Still need a model#.
http://www.applianceaid.com/model.html



> There is very thick frost on the lower half and just light frost on the top.. Its all white though





> Sounds like one of your defrost heaters is bad. Melt all the frost with a hair dryer and inspect the heater where frost is thickest



Most Frigidaires only have one defrost heater, but the model# will tell us that. Definetly defrost the evaporator/cooling coils and restart the refrigerator, if all is ok after 4-6 hours the frost free has a problem and will have to be corrected.

jeff.


----------

